# Goliath grouper or not?



## metoo (Jul 1, 2007)

What grouper is this?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This is what I found as the Goliath grouper. Yours looks young so the patterns and coloration might change as it matures.









Is that yours? Most groupers are far too big for the private aquaria and if you cannot identify it, it might be a species that will most likely outgrow your tanks.


----------



## metoo (Jul 1, 2007)

ohh.great.hmm, really wonder whether it is a goliath grouper cause the ones on google are really really huge!!wonder if anyone could help me identify it.


----------



## metoo (Jul 1, 2007)

heres another picture of it sometime later.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goliath_grouper

I'm not sure that is a Goliath. I tried searching for pics of juveniles but to no avail. Goliath groupers are critically endangered so I don't think anyone can get fish under that status.


----------



## metoo (Jul 1, 2007)

does this look like my grouper?

p.s(sorry if i might sound a little desperate.but i really need to confirm my grouper species.because somehow,it really looks like the goliath grouper.just that its really young.)


i saw this pic on the net. 
and it seriously somehow resembles the pic i posted. 
especially the structure of the fins.


----------



## metoo (Jul 1, 2007)

okay.
so my dad researched and finally.he declared that it should be the Orange-spotted grouper also known as the Epinephelus coioides which occur naturally locally.Finally.but im abit dissapointed that it is not the goliath grouper.ohh wells. just for everyones info: the Orange-spotted grouper can grow up to 1metres in height. how small...


----------

